

Should I Fly Today? A tool for pilots - RealCasually
http://shouldiflytoday.com

======
RealCasually
Just wanted to submit this tool I wrote to help me as a VFR Student Pilot and
I believe it could help all casual pilots. Where before I would have to go
manually check METARs and then calculate the crosswinds to ensure they were
within my personal minimums and limitations for solo, now I get a color coded
one stop shop :) Mobile versions will be coming soon.

Would love feedback from other pilots!

~~~
factoryron
great tool! any plans to pull forecast data for near-term route planning?

~~~
RealCasually
I was trying to figure out how to implement this well. One of my principles
for this tool is to stay simple, and avoid trying to compete with the
'professional' tools like DUATS, ForeFlight, etc. While pulling and parsing
TAFs for large airports is only a moderate work item, I fear the complexity I
would add by trying to locate the nearest airport with a TAF and then trying
to interpolate it.

Are you looking for something like--'should I fly in 4 hours?'. Knowing what
people are looking for could help me keep the solution simple and effective.

Again, thanks for taking a look. The audience for such a tool is small, so I
appreciate and any all feedback.

